# 'Let It Go' - I wish they would!



## heidi87814

There's so much irony to that song title 'Let it go' because, god, my kids will not! :laugh2:

Every weekend I'm woken up to the kids singing along to Frozen. They put it on nearly every day and I'm pretty sure, if I let them, they'd just have it on constantly on a continuous loop in the background. :laugh2:

What's the deal with this movie? What makes this one so much better than all the others? lol

Anyone else's kids still have a Frozen obsession going on?


----------



## PresqueVu

Oh yes, although preschool have encouraged it I think! I think he'd watch the film every minute of every day if I let him...

Theres plenty of parodies of it about if you need some cheering up, the Game of Thrones one is good if you are into that show :haha:


----------



## lindseymw

I have to have 'Let it Go' on repeat in the car if the kids are in there....although it has been known for me to be singing along to it, in the car, on my way to work, alone.....sigh


----------



## Tanikins

Its the music thats good. In reality theres not much story to the film. Now ive not seen nrave or tangled, is there as much singing??

My boy LOVES frozen, its on everyday. It annoys he if elsa's parents had helped her learn to control her powers instead of trying to ignore them then there would have been no film. Not thought about it much lmao


----------



## RÃ³sa

Its a brilliant film that's why! With a lot of hidden meaning for adults :p


----------



## hattiehippo

I was woken up by my son singing Let it go in his bed this morning!

We have it on repeat in the car and sometimes we all sing along cos it's such a good song :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I think my dd is in the minority ! She saw it at the cinema but refuses to watch it on the TV / DVD - I think everyone else I know who has a girl is obsessed ! Guess there's only so many times you can watch/listen to something before going mad - with my dd it's the snowman/snowman and the snow dog ... Yes 6 months after Christmas she's still watching it !!


----------



## heidi87814

It's definitely a good film but I'm so over it after how many months of it being on repeat? lol

I think I prefer Tangled. Now _that's_ a film filled with hidden meanings for adults. Hilarious!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy hated Frozen and even asked to leave the cinema to go home when it was on! I have no idea why she dislikes it so much!


----------



## history_girls

DD1 is a HUGE fan of frozen, especially the music. We have the CD in the car and she makes us sing duets in the car.

The worst thing is as soon as I hear 'Do you wanna build a snowman' it is in my head for the next 12 hours.

ARGH!!!!


----------



## jensonsmummy

Jenson hated it too, and we also left the cinema lol


----------



## Vickie

Hannah was lukewarm to it until she went back to school in January :haha: and now we have Frozen shows. Every. Single. Day. (the kids put on a show singing ALL the famous songs from the movie) :dohh: And apparently she does this at school to and performed for her entire class with her BF earlier this week :haha:

She is scared of Elsa though which I'm pretty sure is why she had the initially very lukewarm reaction to it.


----------



## JASMAK

I love Frozen. The story line is good...woman actually have brains in this one. Plus, the music is good. Yes, it gets a bit OTT in our house, especially since her ballet class danced to 'let it go', but, I can think of MUCH worse.


----------



## seoj

My LO really likes that movie- but she likes lots of movies. LOL. Luckily, asking for the "Frozen" movie didn't last too long... we try to mix it up though cause there are some movies I can only stand for so long day after day... :haha: 

I will say- as a sidenote- I do take issue with the parenting in that film (the very little you actually see before the parents take their "trip")- I mean, really, you are told your child needs to learn to control her powers ("fear is the enemy") so you overreact by locking her away from the world- and even the ONE person she should confide in the most (her sister?)- but then again, that's kinda the point of the movie right? buahaha... ;)

I do really like the movie though :) lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

Weirdly my daughyer prefers singing the others songs - in particular 'reindeer are better than people.' Make of that what you will.
She also sang the song about being a bit of a fixer upper to my dh :rofl:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I've lost about a 1/3 of my towels because DD likes to wrap them around her shoulders, queen elsa style.

The only thing I want to let go is that bloody DVD.


----------



## CoralInGold

I like the film when Brooke first watched it, In fact I was happy to watch it for the second time...

The 1000000th time though, not so keen...

I went to Brooke's Infant school the other week to pick up book bags etc., to find the reception class singing 'Let It Go' along with the teachers at the top of their voices, my initial thought was 'yup, this is the school for Brooke'...


----------



## Wriggley

My LO don't really watch the film anymore but does like to listen to the sound track in the car. 

I think it's a good film :) my LO had it on once whilst my mum was over and during the song 'love is an open door' my mum said 'oh that's strange for Disney this song sounds a bit naff' and I was like 'nooo ts SUPPOSED to sound a bit off. . . It's sort of like subliminal messaging...
THEY ARE NOT MEANT TO BE TOGETHER THEY DONT GO TOGETHER' and she was like 'well okay then you have put way to much thought into this film' lol!!!


----------



## CoralInGold

Wriggley said:


> My LO don't really watch the film anymore but does like to listen to the sound track in the car.
> 
> I think it's a good film :) my LO had it on once whilst my mum was over and during the song 'love is an open door' my mum said 'oh that's strange for Disney this song sounds a bit naff' and I was like 'nooo ts SUPPOSED to sound a bit off. . . It's sort of like subliminal messaging...
> THEY ARE NOT MEANT TO BE TOGETHER THEY DONT GO TOGETHER' and she was like 'well okay then you have put way to much thought into this film' lol!!!

Haha, that made me laugh! Of course we've put way too much thought into it, the plot is etched into our brains!


----------



## Missnurse

DD loves frozen and so do I. I'm not embarrassed to admit I watch it when she's not here lol! I love Disney films and frozen IMO is by far disneys best film in a while, frozen, Mulan and sleeping beauty are my favourites! I also like tangled


----------



## fatal.beauty

Ohhhh my goodness, I TOTALLY feel ya. My girls saw Frozen at a friend's house and haven't stopped singing the songs. I still haven't seen it, but I would love to know what all the hype is about also. haha. 



heidi87814 said:


> There's so much irony to that song title 'Let it go' because, god, my kids will not! :laugh2:
> 
> Every weekend I'm woken up to the kids singing along to Frozen. They put it on nearly every day and I'm pretty sure, if I let them, they'd just have it on constantly on a continuous loop in the background. :laugh2:
> 
> What's the deal with this movie? What makes this one so much better than all the others? lol
> 
> Anyone else's kids still have a Frozen obsession going on?


----------

